# Using CWM to restore a backup



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

The other night when I first installed the GC GBE 2.0 I ended up boot looped for some reason. One of the first steps I tried to do was use CWM to restore a backup I had made before installing the new version, or in short I tried to go back to GBE 2.0rc1.5. I was able to start CWN and go to restore and found the back up I had made, I restored it and basically ended up with a phone that wouldn't work. I also ended up with the stock recovery that would only let me wipe and install a update.zip file.

What did I do wrong or why wasn't I able to step back?


----------

